# filter replacementfor MTD YardMan YM400 31cc



## Allen N (Feb 16, 2002)

Weed wacker is still new less than 2 months old and doesn't need it yet but stopped at Wally's where we bought it to get a replacement filter and they don't sell 'em 
I'm sure i can find them but what is the normal replacement schedule on these themanual got trashed.
Allen


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Unless the filter is torn you can just wash it out with soap and water, let it dry, re-oil it and slap it back in.


----------



## Allen N (Feb 16, 2002)

*One more thing...*

Thanks Hank how about keeping this thing greased or lubricated? Any tips?
Allen




hankster said:


> Unless the filter is torn you can just wash it out with soap and water, let it dry, re-oil it and slap it back in.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

use the oil that you use in the weeder pour it on and squeeze until its soaked and sqeeze it really hard all out. or u can use 5w-30 oil. all the oil does is preserve the filter and help it by catching small particals in the air. so do oil. to help get the oil out really good i like to take a piece of round pipe and roll it out.


----------

